# How many baby black moors or baby gold fish could i fit in 10 gallons? (1 or 2 ok?)



## goldfish2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon tank with a filter (filter is for tanks sizes 2 to 10 gallons) i think its a pretty good filter,its a Tetra i10.Anyways i have 2 silk plants and 1 real plant,no air bubble thing just a filter,plants,a light and....well thats it.I dont have any fish yet.Will 1 or 2 baby black moors be fine? (they would live in that forever,the 10 gallon) I cant upgrade because my mom said i cant get another tank because we have no where to put it and im kind of low on money.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I would say one with good filtration and water changes. I put 20 feeders in a 20g, 6 or so are dead and the water is disgusting and its been a week or so.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

depends on thier size, and estimations would be easier if you stuck to one species. i'd say you could fit about 150 baby goldfish in a 10gal. but that's assuming you don't stick gravel, or a filter.
I think the last time I could fit about 10,000 m&m's in a 10gal.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

gold, to give you a completely straight answer, 1 or 2 baby goldfish would be ok in a 10 gallon tank. They will quickly grow though and in about 2 months, you will have to move them to a 20+ gallon tank.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Dont do goldfish, thats your best option, 10 gallons per goldfish is my rule and thats only for little goldfish. you would need at least a 50 gallon for a couple of them full grown.


----------

